# Vostok I Want...



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen these and seriously like them, but never seen anything similiar before... Any idea if they're the real deal or some sort of new franken-vostok? I can't find them for sale at Smirs, P Maier or anywhere!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not saying a definite yes or no, but... I can't find them on the official site either, plus I could almost swear I've seen those branded as something else when I was looking for Soyuz information...

Anyway, it's possible that they belong to the Megapolis range, both models have moon-phase (day/night) wheels that can be found on that particular Vostok model range.

I'll keep on looking and if I find something I'll let you know.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I found the seller from where you've got this... notorious seller for having some strange puppies on his listings, all those Nazi Raketas and all that.

Still, it might be some kind of new Vostok Megapolis that has not yet been updated on their site; or some kind of Russian/Chinese hybrid. Vostok has been a bit nasty, sourcing some cases (and maybe also dials) straight from China as really bad copies of ex-partners, so this might be biting them back. They are unfortunately going through a rough time so this can be anything: an official, unofficial or semi-official Vostok watch. In any case, I bet you they are no where near the quality of what you would expect from the traditional Vostok watches.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers for the research fella. I'll give them a miss for now until I know more. And what the hell is up with those Nazi Raketas? Seriously? Nazi Raketas?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Cheers for the research fella. I'll give them a miss for now until I know more. And what the hell is up with those Nazi Raketas? Seriously? Nazi Raketas?


They are (or were) sometimes sold as "Genuine WW2 SS watch" and all that crap... besides, you'll have to remember that are a lot of "White Russians" on former USSR countries like Ukraine. Even on Russia, there's a very strong nazi movement. If I remember correctly the episode of Ross Kemp On Gangs about Russia, they have the largest number of skinheads on the World!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just had a better look at what the chap is selling. Saw some really poor stuff - Vostok dial, unknown case and a Raketa movement scream "franken" to me. I'll avoid like the plague for now.


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

Doesn't look that bad. Shame its not the real deal


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan_In _Sydney said:


> Doesn't look that bad. Shame its not the real deal


Actually, I'm not so sure anymore... I found out since my last post that the seller gets a lot of stuff from the Penza Watch Factory. They were part of the Maktime group so they were in the loop with other movement factories but they seem to make an awful lot of watches with Russian movements and Chinese cases, dials, hands, etc. This is something the Russian Vostok is also doing so this can very well be a Vostok watch made "under licence" (whatever that still means )by the Penza Factory.

Or it can be something new that Vostok hasn't updated on their site. There are a few new Vostok Prestige for sale on their factory outlet that don't show up on the main site catalogue.


----------

